# Viper Alarm Power Lock Failure



## Ram Owner (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a Viper alarm system with remote start and remote lock capabiliites that was installed on my 2002 Dodge Ram truck in 2002. Recently I have noticed when I apply my parking brake, it seems to disable the locking and unlocking features on my power door locks. I never have this problem when not applying the parking brake. My driveway is on a steep incline so the parking brake is a necessity. This is more of an annoyance since I have to manually lock and unlock my doors in this situation.

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Reroute the ebrake bypass to a connection that is always off.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It could be the lock interface wires getting hit while applying the brake, if you paid to have it done go back, if not then find the problem and fix/move it.


----------

